
Show HN: Send Vintage Telegrams via Text - posthaste
Introducing Teletype!<p>WHAT’S THE PITCH? — Text like Winston Churchill with reproductions of vintage telegrams.<p>WHAT IS IT? — Teletype is an iMessage extension that lets you send and compose authentic-looking virtual telegrams by text.<p>WHERE CAN I TRY IT OUT? — Grab a copy for free on the Apple app store <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;teletype-send-instant-telegrams&#x2F;id1192998102" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;teletype-send-instant-telegr...</a><p>WHERE CAN I LEARN MORE? — I made a website here: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.teletype.website" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.teletype.website</a>. I also made an intro video <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=bg2V5tshsLI" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=bg2V5tshsLI</a> wherein I make a total fool of myself pretending to be an old-fashioned radio announcer. Enjoy!<p>WHY WOULD <i>ANYONE</i> USE THIS? — From vinyl records to Moleskine® notebooks, people are falling back in love with vintage &#x2F; analog tech. Surely I’m not the only one who thinks telegrams are cool? Maybe?<p>I HATE IT&#x2F;LOVE IT AND WANT TO TELL YOU HOW TO MAKE IT BETTER — Please! Any and all formative feedback is very much welcome and greatly appreciated =) Thanks!!
======
jenkstom
Send vintage telegrams by contacting a radio amateur. The US still has a large
and active group of volunteers that will send a "radiogram" for you. Contact a
member of the American Radio Relay League near you or see arrl.org for more
information.

~~~
posthaste
I had no idea you could still do this! That's awesome =) There are also a
couple of companies that send printed telegrams by snail mail, though the one
I tried ([http://www.telegramstop.com/](http://www.telegramstop.com/)) didn't
work.

I'm hoping Teletype makes the joy / novelty of vintage telegrams accessible to
a wider audience.

